# the word "class" in genitive



## ariel16b

třida

in one source it says the genitive is třídu an in the other třídy

which is true? 

THANKS


----------



## Wasserjungfer

třídy (for singular) | tříd (for plural)


----------



## ariel16b

Wasserjungfer said:


> třídy (for singular) | tříd (for plural)



THNX

but what is třídu? in google translate it's also translated as class


----------



## Wasserjungfer

Tvar "třídu" značí akuzativ singuláru.


----------

